# bug out bag packing



## A.J. (Sep 4, 2012)

Im trying to pack "bob"s for my mom, dad, brother, and i. Should I
Give everyone the things they need to survive or have one person 
take food another take water and so on? Im trying to find the most 
energy effective was to do this. Me and my dad can each cary about
60-80 pound with out a problem but my mon can only take about
30-50 at most and my brother is only 9 and can only cary about
15-25 at best. 
Any comments or tips would be very help full.
thank you and good luck


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

I glad to see that you can carry so much, but my question to you is, how far can you carry that much weight and can you do it in rough up and down terain ?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A.J, you know your scenario better than we do, but it doesn't sound as if each person will be able to carry for themselves. Might want to parse the bulk out according to ability and figure on the group moving as a whole.

As Nadja wondered, how far are you expecting to travel, and to what destination?


----------



## A.J. (Sep 4, 2012)

Ive only done 3 real test but with that weight i can cover any where between 7-12 miles
in a day. (I dont know about my parents or brother) but I've done this walking around
the city i live in once and in the wooded areas around my home twice. My goal is to
Drive as far as we can be for we are forced to walk to a close friends house that is
Hidden deep in the woods of northern N.Y.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Excellent plan. Your friend know this is a plan?


----------



## A.J. (Sep 4, 2012)

Yep that was one of the good things about him moving, we would
have a bug out location.


----------



## PrepperRecon.com (Aug 1, 2012)

Great thinking AJ! I think having things split up a bit would be good. If any one person is hurt and can't carry a bag, the others will still have some essentials to share.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i have 2 bobs to share the weight... i figure me as a grown woman can carry 25 reliably and a partner would be able to carry anothor 25. i pared down my stuff from 37 lbs.

is it possible for you to have some of your more permanent needs stashed at your friends house? like ammo cache, larger tools like shovel, hammer to make long term life easier? this way your just packing for 3-4 days pedestrian trip. also. you may look into having a bike trailer so you can modify or easily pull it withsupplies if the other members of your colony cannot carry.


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

As Shotlady said, store the larger, heavier more permant things at your friends house. Maybe you and your dad can split a smaller container and stash it there and fill it with all kinds of goodies. Are you going to have to bug out over hills or is it all flat ? Hills will take a toll on you and yours, especially with packs overloaded. Since backpacking and hunting/fishing were my main hobbies for about 25 years, I can tell you that not many people can carry a 50 lb pack up and down hills and go very far. Besides, how much stuff do you really think you would need for a two to three day trip ? I built mine more as a get home bag, due to the fact that we live at about 6,000 ft and snows can come at anytime. Can leave you stranded on the road home with almost no notice at all. Still, my packs only have about 25 lbs each in them. I don't need an i-pad or laptop with me. Carry only the bare necessities in your pack. You don't have to be comphy, only fed , warm and dry. The rest will come after you reach your destination. It is also something to look foreward to.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Man, oh, MAN! 
I can't tell y'all how fortunate I feel, living and working where I do.
My lunch bag is my bug-out bag for me. I always carry extra food and water in it. If I couldn't crank my bike, I am only ten miles from the house.
True, I live in a neighborhood, but the woods are across the road. They are the same woods that served as my playground as a kid. Squirrel and rabbit to augment the can and bag food stores. Water available from nearby springs. If I weren't able to move out, I wouldn't be one of the zombies. If I am able to move me and mine, things would only get much better.

Of course, that all changes if the huge, continent-reshaping flood whacks us. I don't have the time or space for ark-building. :-D


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

My bag is only about 25 lb, I didn't bother putting anything but tools and essentials like fire / shelter / water on it. There's still room for a few rations but I didn't bother packing stuff that can be improvised easily. Light is best, trust me.


----------



## Durogity (May 10, 2012)

Mine is about 15-20lbs right now, but still got some more stuff to add to it, but I would imagine it'll top put at 30lbs. Then I'll make the wife and kids their bags around 25lbs each tops.


----------

